# 125g aquarium help



## jp1016 (Jan 10, 2010)

It has been sitting in my garage for months almost a year. I now have the time to get some stuff for it so i can start cycling and adding fish! What filter(s) should i get? Where to get lighting? what size heater? and finnaly......What fish!? I want a community that clowns can live in;-)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So the loaches aren't eating the snails? Hmm, not going to advise you much here because that is bigger than any of my tanks. But you should research sumps/wet-drys, canister filters, and really big or multiple hang-on-back filters. For lighting, do you want live plants? If no, a single fluorescent tube the length of the tank will do.


----------



## jp1016 (Jan 10, 2010)

i would want some beginner plants cause im a beginner with plants


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Two marine land emperor 400's would be the best way to go for filters. But I'm pretty sure you could manage with a cheaper filter like the tetra whisper for the 30-60 gallon or even the aqua tech one. 

IF your not picky on looks go to lowe's and grab a t5 shop light that is the same length as your tank and get a dual light then grab yourself some daylight bulbs. Try to get the highest watt bulb you can get for the fixture. Or two bulbs that equal more than 125 watts put together(the higher the better) and you should be good for some beginner low light plants.

Heaters, I'd suggest two 300 watt heaters one in each corner of the tank.

I'm sure someone else will suggest something different than me but if it was me that is what I would do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

A 300watt may suffice by itself, I would suggest 2 x 200 or 250 watt though.

For canister I would say definitely go with an eheim canister if you have the cash, and if you really have the cash go for that new fluval that apparently rocks your socks.

I would suggest using daylight spectrum CFL's in a homemade light box.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a Fluval FX5 on one of my 125's..but i modified it ... removed the output tube and replaced it with a spraybar that i made from PVC pipe..
will agree that 2 heaters are best..300 watts each..
i am building light fixtures for a number of my tank with T5 BULBS..the fixtures and bulbs i get from kens fish.for the 125's i will put 1 48" and 1 24" fixture mounted inside of a length vinyl gutter...
the nioce thing about these fixtures is that you can actually connect them together.so there is only one cord to plug in to a receptacle..the 48" fixture with T5 buld costs about $26.00..


----------

